# Alpha VI Haiyan 3x3



## F15HB41T (Apr 25, 2011)

Magic Puzzle Cube, the cube shop I get my cubes from, has this cube. I was wondering if anyone had it and could give a little review, maybe comparing it to the Guhong? 
http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/products/Alpha-VI-3x3-Haiyan-Speed-Cube-Black.html

Thanks.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a good cube but guhong is still better. People like it for it's clickyness


----------



## janelle (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a review I made awhile back. Compared to the Guhong, I'd probably have to say the Guhong is better. They're both fast and but the Guhong is more smooth fast while Haiyan is more clickly. The Haiyan is a really great cube though it's just mine had a tendency to lock up because of my cubing style. Just a warning the sticker my Haiyan came with were really kind of bad since the red/orange and blue/green are a bit indistinguishable, but stickers are an easy fix.

Off topic: Yay for another WA cuber


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright thanks, I think I'll stick with my guhong for now.


----------



## avgdi (Apr 25, 2011)

I got one of those cubes when it first came out. I really didn't like it. I only ever did about 10 solves on it. The pieces are rounded so it had a really weird feel to it.
And yes, the stickers that it comes with are crap.
Get a Guhong, or a Linyun.



janelle said:


> Off topic: Yay for another WA cuber


 
I second that.
If your on Facebook you should join our group. We're having a meetup next weekend.


----------



## zenzzzz (Apr 25, 2011)

If you play for along time , guhong should be smoother.


----------



## mitochondrion (Apr 25, 2011)

Guhong is better. Hiyan is easy to stuck when you turin is fast.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 25, 2011)

GuHong is better over all.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 26, 2011)

Alpha Haiyan is good for OH.

And it's got nothing to do with the A6. An Alpha Haiyan is an Alpha Haiyan.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2011)

I had one for a while, but i sold it to a friend for 10 dollars (good deal for me). I have a GuHong right now, and honestly i don't like that much either, so expect this review to be a bit on the pessimistic side. I got the Haiyan in a trade for my Taiyan, instead of Baiyan it from a store. As i was Traiyan it out, it was feeling fast like a Laiyan, but I was Craiyan, cause it's locks were Defaiyan. Now i'm not Craiyan, because it's no longer Maiyan.
GuHong is slightly smoother, and cuts corners better, but i still don't like it much.


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 26, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> I got the Haiyan in a trade for my Taiyan, instead of Baiyan it from a store. As i was Traiyan it out, it was feeling fast like a Laiyan, but I was Craiyan, cause it's locks were Defaiyan. Now i'm not Craiyan, because it's no longer Maiyan.



Wow. That was some Ryaiman.


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 26, 2011)

avgdi said:


> I second that.
> If your on Facebook you should join our group. We're having a meetup next weekend.


 
Sorry, not on Facebook, and I don't really want to be.
As for the meet up, I live in Vancouver, by Portland, so it would be pretty far for me to go, and my parents definitely wouldn't drive all that way to support "my addiction" as they call it. But if I am ever in Seattle I will be sure to see if I can go to one of your meet ups. It would be a lot of fun since I don't know any other cubers.


----------



## avgdi (Apr 26, 2011)

F15HB41T said:


> Sorry, not on Facebook, and I don't really want to be.
> As for the meet up, I live in Vancouver, by Portland, so it would be pretty far for me to go, and my parents definitely wouldn't drive all that way to support "my addiction" as they call it. But if I am ever in Seattle I will be sure to see if I can go to one of your meet ups. It would be a lot of fun since I don't know any other cubers.


 
Nothing wrong with that.
This coming meetup is in Bellingham, so it would be a really far.
The next one will probably be in Seattle though. Since you don't have FB I'll try to remember to remind you of our next meetup.

Also, I think there is going to be a competition in Vancouver BC in a few months. Just to give you a heads up.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use mine for BLD but nothing else


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 26, 2011)

avgdi said:


> Since you don't have FB I'll try to remember to remind you of our next meetup.
> 
> Also, I think there is going to be a competition in Vancouver BC in a few months. Just to give you a heads up.



Alright, thanks. There is a slight chance I could go to a competition in BC, so I might see you if there is one!


----------

